# Athanatos [Unnatural Selection (EP)]



## Zuu (May 21, 2009)

www.myspace.com/athanatostx

my EP 

check it out and give feedback pl0x


----------



## Dewgong (May 21, 2009)

yes. feedback. you already know what i think about it. it is very wonderful.


----------



## Zuu (May 21, 2009)

thank you :3

but you are kind of biased :B


----------



## Tarvos (May 21, 2009)

I'll listen when my pc isn't gay about it.


----------



## Zuu (May 21, 2009)

that'd be awesome.

everyone else: the link doesn't bite


----------



## Dewgong (May 21, 2009)

i am not biased. >:( 

if it sucked i would tell you.


----------



## Zuu (May 22, 2009)

for those with myspacephobia, a download with the mp3s!


----------



## Tarvos (May 22, 2009)

This sounds like what God is an Astronaut would sound like, if they had some shitty production and only used their electronica elements.

Alternatively, it's a stripped down Crystal Castles.

I can't say I like this but I suppose it's good for what it is. This stuff just doesn't take my fancy.

Project Tartarus is cool though.


----------



## Zuu (May 22, 2009)

Watershed said:


> This sounds like what God is an Astronaut would sound like, if they had some shitty production and only used their electronica elements.
> 
> Alternatively, it's a stripped down Crystal Castles.
> 
> ...


yeaaah the production was shitty... x3 

but ah, completely fair. thanks for listening! 

(yes. i only wish i had more ideas to make tartarus longer than the pitiful ~50 seconds it is)


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 27, 2009)

i'm probably a little late in giving my .02, but..

i liked some of the songs. the gameboy synthesizer thing got old by the end of the collection of songs. (i think i may have heard more than the ep; i just went to myspace and listened to everything in the player.) some of the lines were really cool!

i know that you can play guitar, though, so i'll keep an ear out. surely you haven't exhausted _everything_ in your bag of tricks. i'm sure you just have to figure out how to get guitar and vocals on the computer.. maybe?


----------



## Tarvos (May 27, 2009)

you could do a pain imitation


----------



## Zuu (May 28, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> i'm probably a little late in giving my .02, but..
> 
> i liked some of the songs. the gameboy synthesizer thing got old by the end of the collection of songs. (i think i may have heard more than the ep; i just went to myspace and listened to everything in the player.) some of the lines were really cool!
> 
> i know that you can play guitar, though, so i'll keep an ear out. surely you haven't exhausted _everything_ in your bag of tricks. i'm sure you just have to figure out how to get guitar and vocals on the computer.. maybe?


well, I find that the type of music I tend to write sounds best using that gameboy imitation synth, though maybe it's just that personally, I don't like most of the synths I can actually use. though I can definitely see how it'd get boring. and yeah, I uploaded three songs that weren't in the EP.

I guess I can kind of play guitar, sure, but now that my computer is dead, I don't have the program I use nor anything to record with currently. I've actually been looking forward to adding some sort of vocals. I'd like to use a vocoder but I don't want to end up sounding like a Black Moth Super Rainbow wannabe or something. :| but yeaah. once I get my new computer and get stuff set up again, I'll see what I can do. I have a whole summer ahead of me.



			
				Watershed said:
			
		

> you could do a pain imitation


I actually want to make a release that just contains covers at some point. Or a majority of covers, anyway.


----------



## Tarvos (May 28, 2009)

You can use vocoder but you'll sound different.

Think Anathema's closer. Think Nine Inch Nails. You could even try doing a Cynic.


----------

